# Doggone ready for retirement: K9 'Hudson' goes home - MIllbrook Voice Ledger



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/7-0&fd=R&url=http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm%3Fnewsid%3D19489391%26BRD%3D1721%26PAG%3D461%26dept_id%3D72149%26rfi%3D6&cid=0&ei=_N8WSOvsDIjMyQT1ssDGDA&usg=AFrqEzdWC8Zb2pEdbzrnRk2ClgUpbe7TOw">Doggone ready for retirement: <b>K9</b> 'Hudson' goes home</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>MIllbrook Voice Ledger, NY -</font> <nobr>Apr 17, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>POUGHKEEPSIE-After seven years of invaluable service, the Town of Poughkeepsie Police announced the retirement of <b>K9</b> Hudson. Hudson joined the department in <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

